# How would you value your made models ?



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

I always wondered about that. If you wanted to sell your Labour of love what would you ask? Or is selling a very dirty word?


----------



## Jock Tamson (Jan 23, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> I always wondered about that. If you wanted to sell your Labour of love what would you ask? Or is selling a very dirty word?


If someone were to sell any of their completed models i would be looking on evilbay to see whats being asked there. I have seen some examples for sale that are "remarkable" to say the least. As for my own models i don't recon anyone would part with their hard earned cash! 

Selling may be a practical option if your storage or display space is limited. Its not a dirty word in my book, Only, perhaps, a necessary evil


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2020)

I'd give mine away if anyone wanted them but I'd take any offer. To me, the joy is in the build and once they are on the shelf, I never look at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2020)

Same here
Built models are a little like artwork when it comes to saleable value - how much can be _realistically_ charged, allowing for time and materials involved, compared to what someone is willing to pay ?
If a model kit cost, say £20, and then there's a further maybe £5 or £10 or more in paints and other materials, and takes, say, 60 hours work, plus research etc, at what rate should it be charged per hour's work ?
Even at a low £5 per hour, with the cost of the kit and materials, that's £330 on average, quite a lot of money for a small piece of plastic, no matter how good the finished result.
I've often seen finished models for sale, supposedly 'pro built', at these sorts of prices, and many would not win many points in this forum's Group Builds. Whether they eventually sold at the asking price, I don't know, but even if they were very good, someone would really have to want that particular model to pay that sort of money.
When I've built models on request, I've suggested to the 'client' that they pay the cost of the kit and materials, and whatever else they think is a fair price - not the best business practice perhaps, but as long as my costs are covered, that's fine by me as, like Andy, I build models for enjoyment, and sometimes self-education ( learning more about the subject), and once a model is in the cabinet, it probably only gets looked at now and then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2020)

Well said Terry.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 23, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Built models are a little like artwork when it comes to saleable value


Could not have said it any better than that. As always beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Personally wouldn't give anyone $1.98 for a Jackson Pollock "painting". Wayne does a bit of custom work, nosy but wonder what he charges


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi there
I've heard about people charging the double the amount of the kit cost. If you are a well known and recognized/expert modeller, you'll probably would be able to ask for more.
Of course for this price the modeller will build it OOTB no extras.


----------



## WARSPITER (Jan 23, 2020)

Well, if I was to put a value on my attempts (taking into consideration the blood, sweat and more blood from the frequent ill considered use of the craft knife)
then it would be far more than anyone else would be prepared to pay.

Besides, if I keep them I can always get assurance from kind friends and family who tell me the results are brilliant ( is that a good option for specsavers ad?).


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

With Andy and Terry. If someone wants one of my built models.....take it, I've had my fun If its Hobbycraft kit, my pain and 1 million dollars. If someone wants me to build one, cost of the kit and paint. A few years ago I saw that to pay for an overseas model event, Hyperscale Brett Green sold his single engine builds for that year for about $350ish each


----------



## rochie (Jan 29, 2020)

The value of any model kit plummets once ive built it

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------

